# Hans



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Hans is a little over a year now. He is still shedding his winter coat, I am going to be trimming him once my new clippers arrive. What do you all think of him conformation wise? I'd like to know his strengths and weaknesses. I know he is a little hairy but I will post new photos as soon as he has a hair cut. Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very handsome.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

He's gorgeous


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks he's the buck that threw nothing but blue eyed does this season, his first year.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He looks pretty nice, good legs and pasterns, good neck and shoulders, good withers. His topline slopes in the wrong direction but his front legs will probably catch up to the back ones as he gets older. And he could be deeper also. I must admit, though, I've only had goats for a year and a half so I'm not that good at critiquing yet


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> He looks pretty nice, good legs and pasterns, good neck and shoulders, good withers. His topline slopes in the wrong direction but his front legs will probably catch up to the back ones as he gets older. And he could be deeper also. I must admit, though, I've only had goats for a year and a half so I'm not that good at critiquing yet


Thank you very much I love the details, it helps me learn!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He's pretty!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I just got word that the BROWN eyed doe that was bred to him just had a BLUE eyed buckling. He is really cute! buckskin with frosted ears and muzzle and tons of roaning.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Here is a picture of him!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

He has more roaning in his other side


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If he is homozygous for blue eyes, meaning that both his parents had blue eyes and he inherited two blue eye genes, he will never throw a brown eyed kid.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

goathiker said:


> If he is homozygous for blue eyes, meaning that both his parents had blue eyes and he inherited two blue eye genes, he will never throw a brown eyed kid.


Like the polled gene?! I want a doe that has two copies of polled and two copies of blue eyed. hahhahahaha Then I could pair to any awesome buck and get spectacular kids.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Dayna said:


> Like the polled gene?! I want a doe that has two copies of polled and two copies of blue eyed. hahhahahaha Then I could pair to any awesome buck and get spectacular kids.


wouldn't that be amazing haha


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

His dam and sire both have blue eyes. I'm just waiting a little longer to see what else he throws to decide if he is homozygous or if I was just really lucky this year lol. He only has 6 kids on the ground. He was bred to 4 brown eyed does and 1 blue eyed doe.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

He is a nice looking buck
Could be stronger in the pasterns, and more level in the rump, but he is a promising young buck. He's pretty level for a Nigi.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

We got him shaved, I had to do it very quickly because he did not want to cooperate with me lol I missed some spots.
I will try to get better pictures soon my 8 year old daughter took the picture while I was holding him. She didn't get his feet in the pictures.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Overall, I think he looks great. Can't wait to see the pics of him set up.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I need to learn how to do that lol he was so ready to get out of there after his haircut. Is there a trick to getting them to stand still???


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Practice often. Like, daily  Once they are good at it you don't have to practice with them as much.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

My DD was the photographer again, so these aren't the best pictures. I wish I could hold him and take the picture at the same time! lol


----------



## jaimn (May 16, 2015)

Wow, amazing what a haircut will do for a guy!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

some pictures from today. hans and his buddies dylan and banjo. they love going for a walk!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

They're so cute! They look like toy stuffed animals.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I have a friend with a buck that looks a lot like Hans  Very handsome!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow...I think he's stunning! Just a little more maturity and he'll be amazing!


----------

